
Show HN: A course on concepts to make better decisions or at least sound smart - petermcintyre
https://conceptually.org/
======
petermcintyre
Links: \- Previous article: [http://mcntyr.com/52-concepts-cognitive-
toolkit/](http://mcntyr.com/52-concepts-cognitive-toolkit/)

\- A long list of concepts we haven't yet, but plan on writing about:
[https://conceptually.org/long-list-of-
concepts](https://conceptually.org/long-list-of-concepts)

\- The books that have most substantively improved our cognitive toolkit:
[https://conceptually.org/bookshelf/](https://conceptually.org/bookshelf/)

\- Things on the internet containing cool concepts:
[https://conceptually.org/internet-things/](https://conceptually.org/internet-
things/)

------
petermcintyre
If you liked the last article, I'm particularly interested in what you think
of this. I put much more effort into this, but the first article got about 2
orders of magnitude more hits.

